# no good have to share



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Booking flights for February trip WOHHOOOOOO

Our first real look at locations and whats on offer exciting times
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Booking flights for February trip WOHHOOOOOO
> 
> Our first real look at locations and whats on offer exciting times
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


:clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good Hunting, and good luck!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Make sure you have a really good look around. If you find a town you like visit it at all different times of the day!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> Congratulations!!! Make sure you have a really good look around. If you find a town you like visit it at all different times of the day!


thanks may well be in touch


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Yay! Very exciting  Have you found somewhere to stay while you look around?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Navas said:


> Yay! Very exciting  Have you found somewhere to stay while you look around?


Yes, have had various offers. We intend sitting down with the Map this week and plan a route, staying 1 - 2 nights in various places. I have a list of town/villages plus I really want to go into Cordoba.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Cordoba's lovely  I hope you'll get into Granada too...my favourite city!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Navas said:


> Cordoba's lovely  I hope you'll get into Granada too...my favourite city!


I went to Granada, shall not be returning, we were somewhat disappointed.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I went to Granada, shall not be returning, we were somewhat disappointed.


Why's that?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I echo Hepa's view of Granada - I found it over-commercialised especially the militaristic way we were herded through the Alhambra. The Cathedral was much better where there was less pressure and one could enjoy it. Enjoyed the Cartuja except that photos were banned.

Córdoba is much nicer and much freer so that one can enjoy the visit.

Santiago was also over-commercialised and (we thought) not exactly welcoming.

But each to his own and all opinions are those of the writer and may not be echoed by the management.


----------



## Nigeljay (Dec 1, 2010)

What we found odd and rather annoying about the Ahambra was that after you had paid for your ticket and gained entry you only had a limited time after which you were not allowed entry into parts of the Palace. In our case by the time we had been around the Palace and fort and made our way to the Generalife area, we ran out of time and were not allowed into the Generalife buildings. Most irking that you had paid your money but were still prohibited from a full day visit in effect.


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

Nigeljay said:


> What we found odd and rather annoying about the Ahambra was that after you had paid for your ticket and gained entry you only had a limited time after which you were not allowed entry into parts of the Palace. In our case by the time we had been around the Palace and fort and made our way to the Generalife area, we ran out of time and were not allowed into the Generalife buildings. Most irking that you had paid your money but were still prohibited from a full day visit in effect.


, 

Total agreement on Alhambra Palace. Lots of imagination needed to feel the vibes of the place when looking out of the gardens towards the Urbana and motorway. The gardens of theGeneralife were memorable but overpriced. My favorite cities in Spain, Seville and Toledo, which has been restored very sympathetically, not too many 'plastic suits of armour shops'. Well worth a day visit and Segovia, not far away. 

Fletch in France.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I went to Granada, shall not be returning, we were somewhat disappointed.


I do agree I don't like Granada much, though Cordoba and Seville are both lovely. We only live an hour from Seville and 50 mins from Cordoba, so visit both often.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

There's more to Granada than the Alhambra, although having visited it four times now, each time I always find it a magical and emotional experience. I agree the timing can be difficult and we also ran out of time to visit the Generalife the last time we were there, but that was because I had a new camera and spent rather too long in the Nazrid palaces! I just saw that as a good excuse to go back  What I love about Granada is the city feels more like at least three different cities. You have the "modern" 19-20th century city centre, the Albaicin and the Sacromonte, each with a different character. 

My advice for getting around the Alhambra is to get a ticket (bought online in advance) timed for as early in the morning as you can, and bear in mind that you only have until 2pm(?) to see the rest of the complex, which is much bigger than you might at first imagine.

There are many beautiful cities in Spain and yes, Seville and Cordoba are real treasures, although I wouldn't say either of them are less commercialised than Granada. Toledo and Segovia are also rather beautiful but may be out of Cambio's reach on her visit.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Good Luck Cambio, Have a fab time and keep us up to date with your travels. I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully wont be long and we will be doing the same, exciting times


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have been to neither but just get a feel for Cordoba. 

Thanks for all your best wishes


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Navas said:


> Why's that?


Hard to say really, some places one likes and others not. We have since visited Santander and really enjoyed the place.


----------



## lenharrop (Jan 6, 2013)

make sure you go to salobrena and almunecar , lovely


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

lenharrop said:


> make sure you go to salobrena and almunecar , lovely


Hi Thanks but we are not looking for the coastal regions, which I think these are?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay! Very exciting  Hope it all goes well - keep us posted


----------

